# Alina Danil | Senior Makeup Artist @ Sephora



## theblendingqueen (Aug 27, 2017)

*Hello,*

My name is Alina Danil and I’m a makeup-aholic for about 8 years.  I know it sounds like an introductory formula from “alcoholics anonymous” , but it’s an addictive thing that I’m proud of !

Bucharest has been my living city since I was 18 years old, and at the age of 17 I started to ” draw” my face with my mother’s products, while watching Michelle Phan’s Youtube videos. Meanwhile, she became one of the richest women in the world by the age of 30, making lots of money from Youtube and social media aaand I … learned things. I became a makeup artist, I’ve graduated almost 2 faculties, I found a job where I like what I do.

At that time, I was dreaming about doing make-up tutorials and a perfect eyeliner on both eyes. It can be said that the second one succeeded faster than the first one.

I like to be creative and think outside the box, I don’t like to be ordinary in what I do. I like to laugh(a lot), I’m funny and making jokes 90% of my life, I’m bold and I like to dream. Also from a dream I started this blog. A dream to share my ideas , my techniques, my creativity. I’m not selfish, ‘Let’s share’ I said.

Cheers,


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome! You sound so delightful! Hope you enjoy it here. I like to laugh a lot too  Most of us here belong to makeup anonymous


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## nataliemochin (Jan 5, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

